
Show HN: Moosedown, using LINQPad to export and analyze last.fm data - anoonmoose
https://github.com/anoonmoose/moosedown
======
anoonmoose
Author here. I uploaded this slightly hacky project for a few reasons:

-HN has made me nervous about services I love disappearing out of nowhere, so I wanted to give people more options for saving their last.fm data

-I love data analysis, and I want more people to know what can be done with only a fresh install of LINQPad on Windows.

Like I sort of say in the readme, the cool thing here isn't that you can
export your last.fm data- which is useful and cool- it's that you can quickly
and easily leverage your knowledge of whichever of the several supported
languages that you happen to know to query and analyze the data.

Thanks for any feedback!

